# How does this work?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

"pure bred mixed breed" and how do you get thirds?
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34187551&cat=105&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=2


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe this?

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5479/3191/1600/Kozmo_Reunion_037[2].jpg

Or maybe the undisclosed third is actually a 1/4 pitbull, like every other dog you see in the classified or animal shelter nowadays.


----------

